
The best Unicorns started out as Underdogs - pallian
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/best-unicorns-ones-started-out-underdogs-adarsh-pallian
======
pedalpete
Underdogs? hmm, aren't 90% of all startups underdogs? That's why Adarsh can
point to AirBnb, Apple, and Uber. How many companies can't at one point in
their history be described as underdogs?

